# Newbie Questions



## 22skill (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi,

I have a couple more newbie questions.

Firstly, I had a jam in which the bullet entering the chamber didnt enter fully. I didnt notice at the time so when I pulled the trigger it either hit the middle of the bullet, or more likely the mark left there was from it not inserting correctly. Do you know if I can still fire this bullet? It has a bump on the side of it that is indented, does that mean it is now unsafe to fire?

My other question is how often should I oil a pistol? If I fire 50 rounds a day, should I oil it every few days?

Finally, sometimes the bullet case fails to extract, and due to the make of the beretta 22 bobcat I sometimes find myself having to put a slim twig up the small barrel to get the cartridge loose. Afterwards I check for debris and dont find any, but it always has me wondering. I know this isnt the best practice in the world, but exactly how bad is it?

Thank you all for all your advice,

Daniel


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

If the case is not deformed, and the bullet is still seated correctly, then it is ok to attempt to fire it again.

You need to oil the weapon just enough to keep it functioning correctly. How much that is, only you as the owner can find out. You do not need to keep re-oiling it if you are not using it.

Putting a twig in the barrel will not harm the barrel. Steel happens to be slightly harder than wood. Of course if you break off a piece and then fire it, then you would have very bad consequences.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

You also may want to try a different brand of ammo. 22's are very picky with what they will function correctly with. Try several brands and use the one that you gun likes the best.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

I would suggest not trying to fire that round, it might be fine, but if i have any question about a round, i dispose of it just to be safe. I would also not suggest putting a twig down your barrel, just to be safe once again. rather, i would tip up the barrel and use a small pocket knife to pull the cartridge out. I would also second the suggestion of trying different brands of ammo. same with oiling, just oil at often as you feel necessary, if you start experiencing FTE's and FTF's and you dont think its because of the ammo, start to clean it more often. Pleasant shooting!


----------



## MattB (Aug 30, 2008)

I would not attempt to fire any round that had a dent in the side of the case. .22 rounds are cheap, it's not worth the risk of trying to fire a potentially damaged round.


----------

